# دائرة الرنين الالكترونية



## ناصر999 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكن عمل دائرة رنين الكترونية ذات موجات مربعة تساعد على تحليل الماء الى عنصريه
وايضا هل هناك محول يحول تيار متردد من مثلا 230 الى مثلا 150 دس او اكثر او اقل
او هل يمكن صنع دوائر الكترونية تقوم بهذا العمل
وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أخى
لا توجد دائرة رنين تعطى موجة مربعة فصفاتها تعكى موجة جيبية و تحليل المياه بالموجات المربعة تجد له مواضيع و مشاريع فى قسم الطاقة المتجددة
دوائر تعطى مستمر بأى جهد ممكنه فقط محول للفولت المطلوب و ثنائيات تقويم و سبق شرحها فى مشاركات كثيرة هنا


----------

